# enigma breeders-input required



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

hi all
i need a bit of info from you all. has anyone crossed to a normal? the reason is because after all the debate over inherited problems, i have out-crossed all of mine to a group of normals (not yet aware of hidden genes in them except het for tremper,proven last year)
however from two of these normal mothers (to date)i am getting all of the enigmas showing completly black eyes (nova).
is this normal? has anyone else observed this in hatchlings 
hope you can help
rob.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've not seen this myself, sounds very interesting though, i'd like to see a pic or two of the black eyed enigma (BEE) hatchlings, what kind of enigma is the male? het tremper too? maybe they all have raptor ancestory and are het eclipse? a nova is a raptor enigma by the way not a black eyed enigma
maybe you've found a fourth kind of eclipse or maybe the hatchlings eyes will lighten as they grow


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

just taken these


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

you can see the puple in the second pic, i think they will begin to lighten as they grow, the dark pigment will reduce as they get bigger, in my oppinion anyway, 
what kind of enigma was the male, the babies look bright for normals, more like at least high yellows


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

I agree with boy wonder take the pics from the side and not the top view would be eaiser to tell then


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

he he 
do you know how long it took to get these!!
they are very fiesty.
you are also correct, in so much as two of the normal females are high yellow.
also got a reply from the gecko forum that someone got black eyes from a tang enigma, tho mine arnt


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

forgot
the male came directly from the us, from mark bell. i would suspect he is het bell albino
the reason i have started this is because my other hatchlings from other normal females show the classic enigma eye trait


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

sometimes hatchlings have realy dark eyes but after a couple of months the grey comes through, whats the oldest BEE you have currently?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

is it only the enigmatized hatchlings with black eyes or are the normal siblings eyes eclipse too?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Our male Bell Enigma was put to a High yello and yes they appear to hatch with very dark eyes, but as we have Eclipse's as well we have something to compare them too.
The Enigmas eyes are 'normal' and they will lighten, i will endeavour to get some pics for you.


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

look forward to it 
thanks


----------

